

An Analysis of Android Architecture - jfaucett
http://os.ibds.kit.edu/downloads/sa_2010_braehler-stefan_android-architecture.pdf

======
MasterScrat
> This study thesis is based on Android version 2.2. which is the latest
> release as of writing.

Yeah... interesting, but you may want to look for more up to date sources.

